# wendy and me



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Wendy was being really adorable and my brothr took pictures.i dont like pictures of me,but she was bein to cute!

Gimme a kiss!

Scritches

Look,i am cute!

Also a question,she has wing spots that stretch along the feathrt like baby tiels,one of each wing

And the end of one wing flight is mottled,this one is a grey flight with wing spots.could this still be due to grizzle?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah....she looks like a real sweetie  Thanks for sharing.

As to the wing spots, the oblong ones are simply because she is pied.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww Wendy is adorable and so sweet!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Cool,it makes a pretty feather! 
She is a total sweetheart,i think this might be why she refuses the boys,she likes people.she sees humans as potential mates.

And as to the last pic?


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks! I wish you could meet her.for a female,she does not sing or head bob but she is beautiful and interesting.she really is a loving little girl with lots of heart for her small body. She loves the color pink,and hates yellow candy(bird candy as well with the pink) sun flower seeds.we have bird candy,if we put it in the dish,she eats the pink ones and flings the yellow ones accross the room.
I love her


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Shes so cute! Ha, loving the color pink! That's SO cute!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, what adorable pics of you and Wendy. She does seem like a sweetie!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Budgie,it used to be like a bright red.it faded to pink lol


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol soooo cute!


----------



## AiSell (Jan 22, 2008)

Lovely pics


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

What a gorgeous bird!


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww lovely pics Katie


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Cute. I love the pics!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw such cute pics


----------

